# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  من أشعار الإمام علي عليه السلام( التعجيزية )

## ساقي العطاشا

من أشعار الإمام علي عليه السلام ( التعجيزية ) 



ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال 

صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال 

وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال 

محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال 


الغريــــــــــــب فيـــــــه..أنــك تستطيـــع قراءته أفقيــا ورأسيـــا


ايضاً من طرائف الشعر هذه القصيدة وهي عبارة عن مدح لنوفل بن دارم .. 

وإذا اكتفيت بقراءة الشطر الأول من كل بيت فإن القصيدة تنقلب رأساً على عقب 

وتغدو قصيدة ذم لا مدح .. 


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::


قصيدة المدح: 


إذا أتيت نوفل بـــــــــن دارم **************** أمير مخزوم وسيف هاشـــــم 

وجــدته أظلم كل ظــــــــــالم **************** على الدنانير أو الدراهــــــــــم 

وأبخل الأعراب والأعـــاجم **************** بعـــرضه وســره المكـــــــاتم 

لا يستحي مـن لوم كل لائـم **************** إذا قضى بالحق في الجرائــــم 

ولا يراعي جانب المكـــارم **************** في جانب الحق وعدل الحاكم 

يقرع من يأتيه سن النـــــادم **************** إذا لم يكن من قدم بقــــــــــادم

قصيدة الذم : 


إذا أتيت نوفل بــــــن دارم **************** وجدتــه أظلـم كل ظــــــــالم 

وأبخل الأعراب والأعاجم **************** لا يستحي من لوم كل لائم 

ولا يراعي جانب المكارم **************** يقرع من يأتيه سن النـــادم
منقول

----------

